# dura ace crank with Force



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

Has anyone ran a Dura Ace Crank with everything else being force?

I think the Dura Ace crank is better then the Force one - whats is everyone elses take


----------



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

it's compatible.....and you're right.....it's better.


----------



## NTM (Jul 20, 2004)

*Yeh*

I'm running force except for dura ace cranks and brakes


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

Phew! I was going to post this very same question. Glad I did a little browsing first. Thanks for the info. I like the Sram shifters and mechs, but I really like the Dura-Ace crank look over the Sram.

Now, my question is... will a Dura-Ace brake caliper work with the Sram levers? Is the cable pull length the same? I'll start a new thread for this too.

Anyone any experience/thoughts about this?


----------



## cannonball (Oct 20, 2005)

Yep, I have DA cranks and calipers with Rival shifters and ders. No problems.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

SRAM Red shifters, derailleurs and brakes with an Ultegra SL crank. Just can't trust that Force crank to stay on and torqued down....


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

cannonball said:


> Yep, I have DA cranks and calipers with Rival shifters and ders. No problems.


Many thanks for your reply. It's helpful for me, as I'm deciding the components for a build.:thumbsup:


----------



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm similar with NTM amd cannonball. I'm running DA cranks and brakes with SRAM Force shifters and ders also.

No issues here except I may switch back to a shimano cassette due to noise factor.


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

Professor funk said:


> Phew! I was going to post this very same question. Glad I did a little browsing first. Thanks for the info. I like the Sram shifters and mechs, but I really like the Dura-Ace crank look over the Sram.
> 
> Now, my question is... will a Dura-Ace brake caliper work with the Sram levers? Is the cable pull length the same? I'll start a new thread for this too.
> 
> Anyone any experience/thoughts about this?


The more I saw it, the more the Red crankset grew on me, so I've taken the plunge, or "made the leap", as it were. Much as I love the look of the 7900 calipers, the Sram Red calipers didn't look quite as ugly as I'd imagined from seeing pics on the web, so I kept those too.


----------

